# New Gigrig G3 & Atom



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Call out for a fellow expat who makes great videos & switching units.

Just, take my damn money.....G3 Atom


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

They are great switchers! The Gain feature on every loops is an awesome one IMO. I just wish they would be smaller, and this is why I love my Musicomlab MK-V.


----------

